# Your one favorite feature of your trailer?



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Picking up a 7x16 in two weeks and trying to plan things out. I've been going through the job site trailers thread and getting ideas but thought I would start this one to hopefully get a list of your favorite organization ideas. So what's your one or two favorite features of your trailer?


----------



## Westward (Nov 26, 2016)

My four favourite features are the wheels. They make the trailer SO much easier to move around!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

most of my trailer life these days is in an office...aka the shack:thumbsup:

favorite features....

it usually has air conditioning & heat.....

my favorite feature is it locks from the inside & i can pretend no one is home....:whistling:thumbup::thumbup:

it becomes common knowledge that if the door is locked to LMTFA...:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Warm and dry , with good lighting.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Refrigerator and microwave.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I really like my large husky tool chest.
The drawers are nice to stay organized 
Designated area for batteries, charged and dead
If I was to do it again I would have it in an enclosed area so I could keep them warm

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Refrigerator and microwave.


assumed included equipment....also a coffee pot...:thumbsup:


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Well this didn't go as I thought. :whistling

Was hoping to get some ideas of what worked good for others for particular things. Trying to plan out how I'm going to lay everything out and want to include as many ideas as possible.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

yea, but now you have found out what is really important...:thumbsup:


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

When I was looking at a new trailer I actually spent a few days with graph paper drawing a layout
That helped me the most, knowing what I have now, and how to change things to make it work better 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

platinumLLC said:


> Well this didn't go as I thought. :whistling
> 
> Was hoping to get some ideas of what worked good for others for particular things. Trying to plan out how I'm going to lay everything out and want to include as many ideas as possible.


Building a raised platform that has the bench and shelving on it, under the raised platform is 2 cavities that hold 16' material. Next trailer will be a 8.5'x20' and I will probably raise the entire floor with 1x6 & 2x6 to give me room to store a lot under the floor.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Donohue Const said:


> When I was looking at a new trailer I actually spent a few days with graph paper drawing a layout
> That helped me the most, knowing what I have now, and how to change things to make it work better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sketchup! model it all in sketchup and then you can move things around easily and view from every angle. 

I'd be pretty tempted to build out a trailer like Ron Paulk does his trucks/trailers but I don't have a shop and I never have enough off time to spend more than a day outfitting a trailer.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We sold our old trailer and ordered a new one. We are going to set it up almost the same. We stored our brake and ladders inside. My favorite thing about our trailer was that it was a universal setup. It could be a job trailer, siding trailer, window replacement trailer, etc. without much needing added or removed. We do have a shop so the trailer is not our tool storage. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Trailer will be almost all tool storage. The biggest thing I'm struggling with is how much to customize it. Part of me wants to build it out with a spot for every tool I have that will be going into it. A place for everything and everything has a place. Or leave it more general with just some shelves. Would love to make it as custom as I can but then any new or different tool purchases might mean a big reconfiguration.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

If it will be your shop/tool storage, make it custom. When we did our van re-organization we made it so that everything has a place. It makes you put it back..where it goes...then you know right where it is. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

platinumLLC said:


> Trailer will be almost all tool storage. The biggest thing I'm struggling with is how much to customize it. Part of me wants to build it out with a spot for every tool I have that will be going into it. A place for everything and everything has a place. Or leave it more general with just some shelves. Would love to make it as custom as I can but then any new or different tool purchases might mean a big reconfiguration.


Put most of your tools in Dewalt Tstak boxes, easy to move around and easy to empty the trailer out so it can be used for hauling.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I used pocket screws to build out my tools storage. Over the years the tool collection changed and the pocket screws made modifications simple. Didn't build any drawers, but did build in a craftsman tool box. Everything else was 1/2" cdx shelves and cubbies. Simple is good.


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Most simplified organized look I've seen... just waiting for time to get my new 7x14 outfitted. I figured 2 or 3 of these with custom spots for table saw, miter saw, compressor, And other large items like that.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Westward said:


> My four favourite features are the wheels. They make the trailer SO much easier to move around!


Without the wheels, you just have a shed.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I like the fact that I don't have to go inside for most of my tools.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

That's awesome, wonder if there's a retrofit available?

Prolly be a good idea if you head over to intro section and tell us about your company.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Did you add the torsion springs or did you order that from the manufacturer like that?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

They look alot like the ramp assists on my equipment trailer. 

Now I want to know. I like that.


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

I like the fact that with barn doors, I can close the doors when its raining, and open with ease


----------



## DAVSERINC (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah, I've never seen the spring assist on a cargo trailer, I guess it's often used on the high end car trailers. Interstate just started making aluminum trailers and the ramp was a big part of why I went their way. I'm still outfitting the trailer, figuring out how I'm going to maximize its potential.


----------



## Mililani_Solar (Mar 2, 2017)

I like the ones that expand on both ends. The inside space is everything.


----------



## bierman (Mar 1, 2017)

*trailer setup*

The best thing I did to my trailer was to screw some slotted angle iron to one side and hang cords, hoses, and most anything else in place with tarp straps. A second row of angle iron about midway down the wall gives a place for tie down straps if you have to haul anything bigger or not normally in your trailer


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I ordered mine with a 7' interior height so I can haul doors standing up.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> I ordered mine with a 7' interior height so I can haul doors standing up.


Not 8' doors :whistling


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Not 8' doors :whistling


That's what the flat bed trailer with the glass rack is for.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> Not 8' doors :whistling


I lay those on their side.
If they are 8' tall and wider than 6' I have them delivered.


----------



## Shullcon (Mar 8, 2017)

My favorite thing? It's paid for.

It's used as a tool crib mostly. We do general contracting and remodels, so we need a little of everything, and room to load in specialty tools and equipment as needed.

The 2x4 lean-to in the left is even with the shelving in front, so we can lean up 12' sheet goods when the middle is cleared out.

It was organized when I got it, but tools change and get updated, and always getting more. Also have more help....It's a mess now, but with lots of shelving and mechanic type tool boxes up front, I can find what I need.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

B.Johnson said:


> How do you guys get around on your job site if you can't get out of the trailer without tripping on a cable? :laughing:


I freakin' tripped over the cable today. 

I should've known better than to say something. It seems like whenever I make a comment like the one above it turns around and bites me in the .


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Shullcon said:


> My favorite thing? It's paid for.
> 
> It's used as a tool crib mostly. We do general contracting and remodels, so we need a little of everything, and room to load in specialty tools and equipment as needed.
> 
> ...


Do you always have the ridgid contractor saw with you? Seems heavy to carry around all the time but im sure its awesome to have for some jobs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

The up-button (dump trailer)
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Juan80 said:


> The up-button (dump trailer)
> Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That is pretty damn handy. 

Before I bought the dump trailer though I just used roll off dumpsters so I didn't unload a trailer by hand at the dump.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

That it can still fit through most drive-throughs 


Any jackass can kick a barn down, but it takes a Carpenter to build one


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

The best setup I've seen for carrying materials is a 4" wide vertical box/standoff between one set of shelves and the trailer wall. You can carry a lot of plywood/studs/pipe/etc without it being in your way or losing much space. 

My setup plan is to get away from the "mobile workshop" setup most guys have with the aisle as wasted space, and instead access as much as possible without having to step inside the trailer. Bosch L-Boxxes stacked in the side doors, and rolling miter saw/table saw/air compressor up,the ramp. A "bedslide" type platform that pulls out to access everything on it from either side. 

As far as tool storage with a normal setup, I'd get things out of their cases and go with generic plywood dividers making ~5" wide slots so they can hold drills, impacts, jig & recip saws, nailers, etc. Easy to re-arrange stuff as needed and versatile.


----------

